# More 'Political Correctness' madness



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Edited.


----------



## eunos_rsh (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks like a fake chain mail - http://www.boycottwatch.org/misc/UK-Holocaust.htm


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Being a more open minded Muslim, I would urge everyone to understand most do not agree with the actions of extremists and would also say use Google..... it can be valuable tool in researching claims.... 



> Recently this week NeoNazis circulated a spurious email which stated that the UK removed The Holocaust from its school curriculum


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Wak et al,

Sorry if this is incorrect, I must admit I haven't researched it, but it just sounds like something that would happen. 
I am not anti-Muslim or any other religion, but just feel strongly that many of our relatives fought and some died so we can have our 'freedom' and I think we shouldn't forget.
If indeed the above is not true, then I hope it stays that way. There is enough war & strife in the world today, we certainly don't want to see another world war do we.

Mr L


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Not disagreeing with sentiment, but I think it is Niave to think that an e-mail chain will make any difference to the actions of our government or Army. Millions MARCHED in protest to the Iraq war and it changed nothing. An e-mail, factual or otherwise will do even less.....

I certainly don't think one should stand by and do nothing, but if I'm honest I don't think there is anything that can be done. If there is going to be a 3rd world war, it will happen regardless.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

MrL said:


> Wak et al,
> 
> Sorry if this is incorrect, I must admit I haven't researched it, but it just sounds like something that would happen.
> I am not anti-Muslim or any other religion, but just feel strongly that many of our relatives fought and some died so we can have our 'freedom' and I think we shouldn't forget.
> ...


no Problem, just sometimes as in all walks of life its a minority in any group that seems to make national news headlines effecting a blame across the entire group

The old saying there is always one that ruins it for the rest - is quite apt in a slightly more exagerated manner

But the point being things are far too often reported in manner that implies bad or negative things are accepted by a majority in any group being targetted which is usually not true!

This case in particular is someone sowing the seed to be malicious though!

:?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm sorry but I can't stand this stupid propaganda any more. Germans never raped anyone. They were the most well behaved and disciplined army in the history or war waging. Jew propaganda is getting obnoxious already.

I wonder how is the Rwandan genocide mentioned in your books. Or how will Iraq be depicted with a death count of Iraqis already above 1 million...
Ah yes, the Iraqis and Rwandan people don't control the media or own half the modern world so we don't care about their deaths that are very recent...


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I have now researched this, and it is a hoax/incorrect so I have deleted it so as not to upset anyone. Apologies for not having done it in the first place, lesson learnt. Cheers to Wak & eunos_rsh.

Mr L


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Wak said:


> no Problem, just sometimes as in all *walks* of life


I initially read that to be "as in all WAKS of life" 

Rogue


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Black Knight said:


> I'm sorry but I can't stand this stupid propaganda any more. Germans never raped anyone. They were the most well behaved and disciplined army in the history or war waging. Jew propaganda is getting obnoxious already.
> 
> ..


I agree that, in general, the Wehrmacht was a well-behaved and disciplined army when fighting on the Western Front.

However on the Eastern Front their record against Jews, Russians, Poles etc was pretty awful. This isn't Jew propoganda.....it's documented fact. The German Army, the SS, the so-called "honourable" officer corps all carry a heavy burden of guilt for what went on on the Eastern Front

You must have a chip on your shoulder about Jews to even mention them.

I'm not Jewish.........just a bog standard Anglo-Saxon and whilst I don't have any empathy with Jews (in fact they're stupid racist clowns when it comes to the Palestine problem), I don't like unjustified anti-Jewish tantrums.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Well you're right, I just have a different perspective, being from Croatia and always get annoyed when reading another jewish holocaust whine...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Am i the only one who thinks that this is not the place for such a discussion?.......


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Black Knight said:


> Well you're right, I just have a different perspective, being from Croatia and always get annoyed when reading another jewish holocaust whine...


Amazing, I'm almost in disbelief.

"Oi, stop whining, they only exterminated 6 million of you.... jeez, get over it!" Would this be your response?

How does someone whine about genocide exactly?

I agree there is a certain level of hipocricy, but the media giving less weight to the plight of one race (Iraq in current wars) compared to a past war does not make what happened any less terrible.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Black Knight said:


> Well you're right, I just have a different perspective, being from Croatia and always get annoyed when reading another jewish holocaust whine...


And there was me thinking we were all just a bunch of people who like the same car. Black Knight, please don't post any more comments like this - you do yourself, and this forum, a disservice. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Well you're right, I just have a different perspective, being from Croatia and always get annoyed when reading another jewish holocaust whine...
> ...


If I don't care about it and they insist on making me care, then they are whining.
It's as simple as that.

You give me a reason why I should care about them. Let's start off with the most important question, do they care about anyone?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Black Knight said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Black Knight said:
> ...


Your lack of compassion towards others doesn't put you in a very good light.

I suggest you get a mirror and have a deep look into it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This is weird. I posted about the plight of Serbian Disabled Orphans and not one comment  Will someone please comment?

Joe


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Black Knight said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Black Knight said:
> ...


There is a poem, think it's called "For whom the bell tolls". Maybe you should look it up, does a pretty good job of expaining why you should care.

Not going to post about this anymore though as it is in very bad taste. Blackknight, you are welcome to your opinion, but I don't think you are making a good impression of yourself on here.......


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

I have no need for people to have a nice opinion about me, especially people I don't know. That doesn't mean I enjoy or make a sport out of offending people.
I can understand this discussion is not really appropriate for this forum so I will not comment further, even though I do have a lot to say about this.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Black Knight.

ItÂ´s not whether you really care or not, or if it interests you or not but that generally , people with any sense or morals of what is right or wrong, SHOULD care about the mass murder of 6 million people, be it Jews or otherwise.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Black Knight said:


> I wonder how is the Rwandan genocide mentioned in your books. Or how will Iraq be depicted with a death count of Iraqis already above 1 million...
> 
> Ah yes, the Iraqis and Rwandan people don't control the media or own half the modern world so we don't care about their deaths that are very recent...


Correct we dont care. You missed the Croats, the Serbs, the Somalians, the Ethiopians and the people of the Westbank to name a few others. :roll:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how is the Rwandan genocide mentioned in your books. Or how will Iraq be depicted with a death count of Iraqis already above 1 million...
> ...


i'm a croat if you haven't noticed... i also find it quite interesting that serbs are on the same list with the other nations you listed.. i wonder if you could explain that?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are all place the UK has been with the UN to prevent genocide - so we cant care can we :roll:


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't make me laugh, I live in Croatia, I know very well what good UN did here, and also how UK did everything in its power to help out Serbia and stop Croatia from getting recognized as a sovereign country.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh everyone's a wanker for Christs sake. The Germans were complete fools to follow Hitler, The Nazi's were bastards, the Americans are having their go, the Brits invaded and shit on half the known world, the Spanish shit all over South America, Croats kill Serbs, Serbs kill Croats, the French have crapped on nearly as many nations as the British, the Russians have crapped on everyone within spitting distance including their own people, the Japanese have invented ever more increasingly interesting ways to be complete bastards to people it goes on and on and on for crying out loud yada, yada. Welcome to our species, main attribute - great at being complete bastards to each other, where's the shocker?

Hell, when there isnt a convenient other country to blow up we have civil wars to decide who should be in charge of blowing the crap out of another country when we *do *find one to fight with.

I mean for Christs sake, most religions have, at their core, a message of 'dont be shit to each other' and what do we do? Yup you got it, we blow the crap out of each other arguing about who said we shouldnt be shit to each other, what colour he (or she) was and exactly *how *we should go about not being shit to other.

Welcome to the madhouse, its called Earth and humans are centre stage making the script up as we go along.

Look at this forum for a case in point. We come on here because we are all into cars, we even buy the same marque and model on the whole and what do we do? Find something to argue about, it's in our nature. We discovered a long time ago the only creature on the planet that put up a challenging fight was ourselves so we fight with each other for the hell of it. Millions of excuses over the millennia but ultimately we do it, because we are good at it, in fact, its our greatest skill.

Makes me laugh when I see alien invasion films, I bet any alien would look down on Earth and say to his mate:

'Fuck that Colin, this lot are nutters, they have no one else to fight so they blow the crap out of each other, I'm not going down there raygun or no raygun mate'

'Too right Stan, lets go and invade somewhere a bit easier eh?'

'Aye, sod this, err, you got any sweets?'


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We crapped on no one. They are all ours. Long live the empire.

Next time maybe we can just sell weapons to both sides and not bother sending troops.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> We crapped on no one. They are all ours. Long live the empire.
> 
> Next time maybe we can just sell weapons to both sides and not bother sending troops.


We crapped on most of Africa and Southern Asia. Not saying it was wrong, hell we got rich off it so yippee for us, I dont much give a toss and anyway, they deserved it for being a bit different to us, speaking a foreign language and most importantly of all, not saying thank you afterwards. Cant abide rudeness.

Next time we will have much more fun because our lads will be in armoured trucks 10 miles from the fight on PCs controlling one of these...










I reckon ultimately the Russians, Chinese, Americans, Brits and French(someone needs to do the catering) will level the Middle East and then just play war with these robots across it. Each country sticks the price of a medium term war into the kitty, winner takes all. Be televised and we can phone in to vote for our favourite robot. Be a winner that one.

Believe me, I dont care about anyone's point of view, you can stick it up yer jacksy and spin on it for all I care, just pointing out that to bicker about who was crappest to whom and who has suffered the most is ridiculous. For our Croatian friend's information a good deal of his nation is descended from Roman soldiers given Croatian land in return for long service to the all conquering Roman empire and they shit on more than their fair share. Well done them, at least they did it with style.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Leg said:


> Oh everyone's a wanker for Christs sake. The Germans were complete fools to follow Hitler, The Nazi's were bastards, the Americans are having their go, the Brits invaded and shit on half the known world, the Spanish shit all over South America, Croats kill Serbs, Serbs kill Croats, the French have crapped on nearly as many nations as the British, the Russians have crapped on everyone within spitting distance including their own people, the Japanese have invented ever more increasingly interesting ways to be complete bastards to people it goes on and on and on for crying out loud yada, yada. Welcome to our species, main attribute - great at being complete bastards to each other, where's the shocker?
> 
> Hell, when there isnt a convenient other country to blow up we have civil wars to decide who should be in charge of blowing the crap out of another country when we *do *find one to fight with.
> 
> ...


Yeah. People kill each other and do bad things and in the end, what do we do? We live our lives, go to the market, have sex with the missus, raise kids, go to work and try and save a few extra quid to get a remap for xmas. Sadly as it sounds all this matters more to us than millions of people dieing in some foreign country half way around the globe. That is the honest truth. I can't care about the people dieing somewhere, I gotta get me a remap! I'm like that and you're all like that, admitedly or not. This is the society of today and even though people preach about saving the world, a miniscule percentage of people actually does anything towards that cause and my point is, non-jews getting upset about the holocaust is, prehaps sadly, more a consequence of fashion than some serious thoughtout morale thing.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

Leg said:


> For our Croatian friend's information a good deal of his nation is descended from Roman soldiers given Croatian land in return for long service to the all conquering Roman empire and they shit on more than their fair share. Well done them, at least they did it with style.


Not really, croats are a slavic nation that moved to these areas in the 7th century. The scarce population that was already present there, mostly at the shores of the adriatic sea was assimilated(this sounds like the borg). Croats didn't really shit much on other nations, we had a rough time throughout history, we were the last defense line agains turks for a long time. Austrians and Hungarians shit on us for a while and then the first Yugoslavia, traditionaly ruled by serbs and after WW2 we were forced into the second, communist Yugoslavia again ruled by serbs. We have been exploited most of our history. There are a lot of other nations that haven't shit on anyone. But that is just a result of the circumstances. I'm sure if croats had the chance or anyone else for that matter, they would have shat on someone.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, yeah but you have to admit, the robot is cool eh.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any one got any oil? We can shit on them next.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

this is cool, 1 million rounds per minute gun


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

This how the boys in iraq have fun.. probably also windin up some trash metal while doing it


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Isn't that just a typical Nov 5th celebration then ?

Mr L


----------

